# grand river catfish question



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

could anyone please tell me when the flathead start showing up in grand rapids . i have never had a chance to fish the grand at 6th street dam and thought i would make a trip and try for catfish do most people fish from shore? Or is a boat a better way to go like i said i have never fished the grand so i do not know the river i do have a river boat a 1652 with a short shaft but i dont know the water and hate hitting rocks can some one help me out thanks


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

fishawn 1 said:


> could anyone please tell me when the flathead start showing up in grand rapids . i have never had a chance to fish the grand at 6th street dam and thought i would make a trip and try for catfish do most people fish from shore? Or is a boat a better way to go like i said i have never fished the grand so i do not know the river i do have a river boat a 1652 with a short shaft but i dont know the water and hate hitting rocks can some one help me out thanks


Check your PM


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This is a trout fishing forum. I realize that mudcats have an adipose fin but come on..... :lol:

With that said, the water is high so the big cats will be harder to target. Find the eddies and slow spots. They should be in now. 
Beat up a bluegill so it is "juicing" some but alive for bait fishing, but I always get them when tossing jigs or minnow imitating baits around for eyes this time of year and right into summer...


----------



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

my bad oldgrandass-- forum said south west mi streams and rivers nothing about what type of fish a sportsman had to target if i had not been told so many BAD stories about trying to fish steelhead at 6th street in spring i would have been fishing it for years and so you know i like catfish thanks for telling me how to catch one! thing is if i thought i would run into more people that think like you i would rather stay home and tie flies .


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

He meant no offense.
The flats start getting good now.Live baits work best in the heat of summer,but I find cut bait works best now. I don't put much stock in fishing flatheads in GR,but a mile or two down or up is usually the ticket for consistent action. 

Tight lines.

Shawn.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to send me a PM.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....144275198942667.18900.100000805629999&type=1


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

fishawn 1 said:


> my bad oldgrandass-- forum said south west mi streams and rivers nothing about what type of fish a sportsman had to target if i had not been told so many BAD stories about trying to fish steelhead at 6th street in spring i would have been fishing it for years and so you know i like catfish thanks for telling me how to catch one! thing is if i thought i would run into more people that think like you i would rather stay home and tie flies .


 The Michigan Sportsman Forums > MichiganTroutStreams.com > South West Michigan Streams and Rivers 

:lol:

I think it was wee bit later in the year when I was with OGM and a stupid channel busted up a shad rap...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fishawn 1 said:


> my bad oldgrandass-- forum said south west mi streams and rivers nothing about what type of fish a sportsman had to target if i had not been told so many BAD stories about trying to fish steelhead at 6th street in spring i would have been fishing it for years and so you know i like catfish thanks for telling me how to catch one! thing is if i thought i would run into more people that think like you i would rather stay home and tie flies .


:lol: Yeah, I was just making a joke. Nothing to get uptight about, I really didn't mean any offense. 
But yeah, this is a trout fishing forum. A lot of catfish guys do not fish for trout and this may not be the best place for your questions. It has nothing to do with the way I think. Thats just how it is. Get where I was coming from now?
I like ballting those big brutes also. This high water is good for em early in the season. Or stay home, makes little difference to me. Try and help a guy...:SHOCKED:


----------



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

TROUT STREAM I UNDERSTAND i was not trying to offend anyone on this forum when i asked about flatheads in the river no offense forgive and forget michigan has a lot to offer a sportsmen and i try to enjoy as much as i can when im in the lower 48 enough said have a good day!


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a forum for Trout Streams / Rivers. 

That does not specify strictly 1 type of fishing but fishing on those specific types of rivers.

That does include walleye and cat fishing.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Right, wasn't trying to play forum policeman. Made a little funny, indicated by the laughing emoticon.....lesson learnt.

Probably should have just originally posted 'Boat-Shore-Bridge-Wall, come and get em! Few hazards right now just those associated with high water.'


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow interesting read. I think I heard they use whole chickens for bait with broomsticks for poles down there for catfish. Hope that helps. Lol


----------

